# Thomas Russell & Son



## kevkojak

I've spotted a Thomas Russell pocket watch, gold filled, half hunter in my local jewellers.

Only Â£75 in looks in reasonable nick.

Someone shed some light on whether this is a good 'un?

The mate who I bought a pocket watch for as my best man is getting 'the bug'! Thought this looked like a nice watch - and a nice change from Walthams as they seem to own the market as far as second hand pocket watches goes. 9 out of every 10 I see for sale seems to be a Waltham!

Made in England I assume? Dial is white enamel and just says Tho.s Russell & Son Liverpool.

Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## AlanJohn

I'v just found a Thomas Russell pocket watch on line, 1920 chrome case, that is Â£185 pounds,it is 42 mm diamdeter, marked, Liberpool, Swiss Made. So I think it is a pretty good buy.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Lovely watches Kev...as Alan said, Thos. Russell imported swiss movements and assembled the watches at their premises in Liverpool. I've been after one for a while (my Brother has one).

A GF half hunter for Â£75 seems like a very nice buy....I would have it serviced to make sure it's all OK if you go for it. What are the hands like?....on a half hunter, the hour hand should have a double spade...one visible through the small crystal with the case closed and the second visible when you open it...if it's only got one, the hands may have been replaced.

Their trade mark was the famous winged waterwheel, and the Latin 'Tempus Fugit' (Time flies)

Here's a pic of my Bro's showing these marks. (not a half hunter)


----------



## kevkojak

Its a single spade Roger, I thought myself that they might be replacements. 

Still looks a nice little piece for the money. Have to have a think about it.

Cheers.


----------



## AlanJohn

Roger the Dodger said:


> Lovely watches Kev...as Alan said, Thos. Russell imported swiss movements and assembled the watches at their premises in Liverpool. I've been after one for a while (my Brother has one).
> 
> A GF half hunter for Â£75 seems like a very nice buy....I would have it serviced to make sure it's all OK if you go for it. What are the hands like?....on a half hunter, the hour hand should have a double spade...one visible through the small crystal with the case closed and the second visible when you open it...if it's only got one, the hands may have been replaced.
> 
> Their trade mark was the famous winged waterwheel, and the Latin 'Tempus Fugit' (Time flies)
> 
> Here's a pic of my Bro's showing these marks. (not a half hunter)


That's a beauty. Love to have that. You can feel the envy can't you?


----------



## a6cjn

If the watch is in a High St. jewellers then I should ask about a guarantee and/or negotiate a service for the piece

It is a very good price for a Russel half hunter, as Roger said, they used quality swiss movements and have a good reputation for their work which make them popular with collectors

Not all half hunters have double spaded hour hands like this one










Some have a very small spade hour hand like this










However, the price does seem very low so it might have been messed with but with hands being so cheap and readily available, I surprised it was re fitted with a full spade so it might be the original.

Non runners and cracked dials are the common reasons for a low price

Sounds a bargain to me

Chris:0


----------



## Shangas

I'm not familiar with Thomas Russell watches, but from what I've read about them, I'd say 75 pounds is a good price if it's in working order and not banged up. Take it to a watchmaker, have it serviced and wear it in good health!

Oh...and post pictures. We like pictures. Good pictures.


----------

